# Judging A Foal's Conformation?



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

When can you start judging a foal's conformation? I have heard some people say around 3 months, other's disagree. I just had a foal born last month and I'm constantly looking for conformation perks/flaws as she grows. It's obviously hard to tell because she is constantly changing, and will be for a while, but it there anything I can look at that is pretty much "is what it is?" 

Also, if anyone has pictures of their horse(s) as a foal vs. adult to compare their conformation that would be pretty neat to look at. Thanks!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

3 Weeks, 3 Months, 3 Years is the old saying I've heard.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

old saying says to look at them at 3 weeks, 3 months and three years(I beleive?) and I think its true. The odd horse has ballanced points in between, but most horses just look awful during growth spurts. I dont have any foal pictures of Pickles, but I have one at 10 months, and 2 years, I took the two year old picture at a particularly ballanced point in the year, between "short and fat" and "leggy and skinny".

If there are any major faults, they likely wont change much, things such as a coarse face, long back, major leg defects. Everything else can change. Downhill doesnt matter much, I've seen foals over at the knee and badly toed out completely straighten naturally by 3. 

this is Pickles. at 10 months I thought she was one of the ugliest things I'd ever seen, bit of a belly, skinny neck, yuck. She had an adorable personality. Almost exactly a year later, you can see the difference.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

3 weeks, 3 months and 3 years, and never post pics while they're going through the "yearling fuglies". 

Approx 8 months old: 









2 years old: 









3 years old: 











4 years old:


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

You guys are awesome! Keep those pic coming! So what are some faults that straightened out with your horses, or possible faults that didn't show until most of the changes occurred? 

Dreamcatcher--you boy is to die for :shock:


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

BlueSpark---what a change in your girl! She looks pretty well put together at 2 years.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Informative thread! <3


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> 3 weeks, 3 months and 3 years, and never post pics while they're going through the "yearling fuglies".
> 
> Approx 8 months old:
> 
> ...


That horse never went through an ugly stage... ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

CLaPorte432 said:


> That horse never went through an ugly stage... ;-)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I was thinking the same thing...hoping my filly will be as lucky! lol :lol:

I do have to say, however, your filly looks like a completely different horse. You should probably just discard the first picture and no one would even know. Its fun to look at though, their bodies do such weird things!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

CLaPorte432 said:


> That horse never went through an ugly stage... ;-)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you! I fell in love with him while he was still wet and hadn't stood up yet. He's pretty exceptional but yes....he did have an ugly stage, LOL! He grew so fast and got so butt high a few times he looked like the worst case of Lordosis you ever saw. Just about the time I'd work myself into a frenzy and lose all hope, he'd even out and I'd breathe a huge sigh of relief. 

I had another horse who had such a Gawd Awful case of the Yearling Fuglies that I wanted to hide her behind the barn so no one could see her. She just looked all collywobbled together. Here's how she turned out (notice I have NO pics of her in the horrible stage):


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

> BlueSpark---what a change in your girl! She looks pretty well put together at 2 years.


she is three now, and looks like this. her breeder is very knowledgeable, both parents are stunning, and her breeder breeds for sound, sane, good looking horses that are above all functional, so I knew the odds are she would turn out decent, but my goodness she was ugly for a while. she just started training and is doing great.

I have seen foals with severely turned out feet straighten naturally(horse is now a race horse with perfectly straight legs, 100% sound), several that were over at the knee straighten. thin necks thickened, severely downhill foals(or even 2 year olds) even out.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

this gelding was severely turned out on both fronts as a foal, significantly turned out as a yearling(they debated surgery as a foal), slightly turned out at 2 and perfectly straight at 3.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

We've been very pleased with the look and build of our Impressive line colt this year. We'll see what he's like at 3 yrs ;-)

3 weeks...










3 months...










6 months...


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

PaintHorseMares said:


> We've been very pleased with the look and build of our Impressive line colt this year. We'll see what he's like at 3 yrs ;-)
> 
> 3 weeks...
> 
> ...


Omg he is too cute!

BlueSpark--thanks for the info & your experience with conformation changes. Your filly looks even better as a 3 year old.


----------

